# Neue Seite



## xXxJensxXx (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Seite über Browsergames und MMORPG zu erstellen.
Hier schonmal die Homepage, ist aber noch im Aufbau!

http://game-verzeichnis.de

VIel Spaß


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Kann man da auch neue Titel vorschlagen, weil im Browser RPG Bereich fehlt Dragonfable, welches zwar über einen Bezahlcontent verfügt, aber auch komplett kostenlos gespielt werden kann und es macht irgendwie riesigen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## casch79 (9. Juni 2010)

Biete deine Hilfe doch mal hier an: www.mmospiele.de

Da gibt es richtig viel Auswahl und klein scheint mir die Seite auch nicht zu sein. Ich bin da sehr oft, und hole mir neue Anregungen, wenn ich mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel bin. Ein Forum gibt es da auch, aber im Moment ist da nicht so viel los. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal da ein bisschen Staub aufwirbeln? Ich würde dann auch mitmachen :-)

Hab da auch schon mal mit einem der Admins gesprochen, scheinen echt nett zu sein. Ich würde mich selber gerne mehr einrbringen, aber leider bin ich momentan sehr eingebunden. Aber vielleicht im Herbst wieder


----------

